# Shortening periods.. WTH?



## anjsmama (Apr 6, 2011)

Before becoming pregnant with DS, my cycle was 28 days. I got my period back when he was only 6 months, and it became a regular 26 day cycle very quickly. It remained 26 days through the next year and a few months until I conceived DD, May 2010. DD is 16 months, and my period returned when she was 11 months. Because I'm still breastfeeding and not so far out PP, I wasn't surprised that my period seemed "strange" - the first two coming only 21 days apart. But then the next one came 21 days later. And the next one 21 days later. I've now had 7 cycles PP, all 21 days apart on the dot.

What is this?! Is it normal to have such a short cycle? Is it normal for my cycle to have shortened by so many days? I am not quite 23, and was only 18 when I got pregnant with DS, so I don't have much time of actually observing what is typical of my cycle, because I simply didn't care as a teenager, and then I had more than a year and half off of having one at all!


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i remember my periods being really short as well when i was still breastfeeding ... so annoying. now that i'm done breastfeeding they seem to have returned to a 26-28 day cycle. it sounds normal enough to me!


----------



## LoveRealFood (Feb 10, 2012)

Your adrenals may need some support. With two children and ongoing breastfeeding it is important to take care of mama too! Even though you are young you may be pushing it, energy-wise. The best way to support the adrenals is to get plenty of sleep every night: in bed by 10, sleep 8-9 hours. Caffeine, sugar, and alcohol also stress the adrenals so those should be avoided as much as possible. And a good B-complex will help too, rich in B5. And don't be shy of eating healthy foods rich in cholesterol like farm-fresh eggs. I don't think it is normal and eventually it may even out but why stress your body needlessly?


----------

